# Tell me about Yoshikane knives



## Cksnffr (Mar 3, 2020)

These:

https://carbonknifeco.com/collections/yoshikane-knives

What are they similar to? Known for?


----------



## McMan (Mar 3, 2020)

Classics for a reason. Good balance of food release/sharpenability/performance (true of their White as well as SKD/SLD). Nice profile, height at heel is slightly on the shorter side. 
There's a decade's worth of knowledge about Yoshikane on the forum. Search button is your friend.


----------



## Cksnffr (Mar 3, 2020)

McMan said:


> Classics for a reason. Good balance of food release/sharpenability/performance (true of their White as well as SKD/SLD). Nice profile, slightly on the shorter side.
> There's a decade's worth of knowledge about Yoshikane on the forum. Search button is your friend.



Oh! I didn't realize they were that popular. Thanks!


----------



## McMan (Mar 3, 2020)

Cksnffr said:


> Oh! I didn't realize they were that popular. Thanks!


There's a Yoshikane Hakata for sale on BST now at a great price. Hakata is a cool looking knife too.

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...ss-219-mazaki-yoshikane-hakata-santoku.45779/


----------



## Tonycast (Mar 3, 2020)

At that price it's tough not to buy just to play around with. Very unique shape


----------



## Briochy (Mar 3, 2020)

It's my go-to knife at this moment, meaning so far if I can use only one Japanese knife for my whole life, this is probably it. Even though in the future I might find a better knife that suits me, this knife will always be in my heart as my first love. Mine is 240mm Yoshi Dammy SLD btw.


----------



## valgard (Mar 3, 2020)

McMan said:


> Classics for a reason. Good balance of food release/sharpenability/performance (true of their White as well as SKD/SLD). Nice profile, slightly on the shorter side.
> There's a decade's worth of knowledge about Yoshikane on the forum. Search button is your friend.


Just a clarification that you probably mean short as in heel height. A few Yoshikane I have seen run longer than advertised (not sure if true for the hammered line too).


----------



## Briochy (Mar 3, 2020)

valgard said:


> Just a clarification that you probably mean short as in heel height. A few Yoshikane I have seen run longer than advertised (not sure if true for the hammered line too).


Yeah, I have the hammered one as well, and it's about 247mm


----------



## McMan (Mar 3, 2020)

valgard said:


> Just a clarification that you probably mean short as in heel height. A few Yoshikane I have seen run longer than advertised (not sure if true for the hammered line too).


Yup--heel height not length. (Just changed that in above post.)


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 6, 2020)

I bought my friend the SKD when he got into PA school and graduated from our lab. He loves it. I tried it and loved it, so I went and bought the SLD. Then I went back and bought a second the next day because I'm not seeing them as much and I wanted a backup _that_ much. I've tried around 3 dozen knives by now, including western custom makers who are currently in vogue, and it hit me really right.

Edit : I know three dozen isn't actually that many, just a reasonable basis for comparison. Only been at this about three years.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 6, 2020)

I have a white #2 Youshi, #1 bang for the buck. It’s inexpensive but still my best cutter & the only knife I’ve used that out cut my Toyama.

The only problem was that it’s anti hobby, having a Yoshi makes it harder to justify more expensive knives, it handily out cut the Shig. Kasumi 3-4 times of the price.


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 6, 2020)

Yup. It’s a killer


----------



## labor of love (Mar 6, 2020)

The yoshi sld is my fave of all the Yoshikanes in current production.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Mar 6, 2020)

I’m not a dammy fan usually for maintenance reasons but that yoshi sld dammy is a real looker man.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 6, 2020)

Yeah, the dammy is pretty fine in person too. I’m not the biggest fan of sld either, but yoshi seems to make the most outta it.


----------



## nonoyes (Mar 6, 2020)

All I know is I really want this no-longer-available yo-handled yoshi. (Naturally, if it ever comes back in stock I'll probably lose interest almost immediately.)

https://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=86481


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 6, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Yeah, the dammy is pretty fine in person too. I’m not the biggest fan of sld either, but yoshi seems to make the most outta it.


What's your experience with general SLD vs. Yoshi SLD?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 6, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> What's your experience with general SLD vs. Yoshi SLD?


Between yoshi and something like Kaeru it’s night and day. Yoshi sharpens better, feedback just feels lovely on the stones and has better edge retention.


----------



## captaincaed (Mar 6, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Between yoshi and something like Kaeru it’s night and day. Yoshi sharpens better, feedback just feels lovely on the stones and has better edge retention.


I find the edge isn't super long wearing, but it's so thin it almost doesn't matter. I've got limited sharpening experience, but so far doesn't seem to make a ridiculous burr


----------



## labor of love (Mar 6, 2020)

Yeah just depends what you’re comparing it to. IMO I could never really get it “Carbon sharp”


----------



## McMan (Mar 6, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Yeah just depends what you’re comparing it to. IMO I could never really get it “Carbon sharp”


Adam Driver in a towel?! Tough offseason.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 6, 2020)

McMan said:


> Adam Driver in a towel?! Tough offseason.


Whenever we figure out who the QB will be I will update it lol


----------



## daveb (Mar 6, 2020)

My first Yoshi was a dammy kurochi K-tip in SLD. Was like a 240mm nakiri, flat and thin. Beautiful. Liked it but was afraid to get into anything rough with it. Parted with it for too cheap.

Next up was (and is) a Zensho from Maxim, 210 of wonderful SKD. Mike Henry got one at the same time and put a handle on for me. Had another Zensho, 240mm Western but it got lost by the Post Office. A replacement is still my unicorn.

I think my usuba is a white yoshi. Have a stainless Yoshi deba, prob SKD. And a white field knife that will get a deer naked in a hurry.

Most recently acquired a Kashima from Cleancut that Yoshi made, white steel, stainless clad. And an Amekiri from K&S that is almost the same knife. 

Like em all. A lot. The only configuration (that I know of) that I haven't tried is the hammered finish. Prob great knives as well but struggle to get past the fugly. And after a couple years of avoiding them there is one in the mail as I type. 

I like Yoshikane.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 6, 2020)

I miss Justin


----------



## daveb (Mar 6, 2020)

McMan said:


> Adam Driver in a towel?! Tough offseason.



I thought it was a fat Stallone in a towel. Rocky 14.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Mar 6, 2020)

daveb said:


> My first Yoshi was a dammy kurochi K-tip in SLD. Was like a 240mm nakiri, flat and thin. Beautiful. Liked it but was afraid to get into anything rough with it. Parted with it for too cheap.
> 
> Next up was (and is) a Zensho from Maxim, 210 of wonderful SKD. Mike Henry got one at the same time and put a handle on for me. Had another Zensho, 240mm Western but it got lost by the Post Office. A replacement is still my unicorn.
> 
> ...


I was looking at that amerikiri from K&S a lot... for you, do you prefer the skd or white Yoshikane overall and why?


----------



## daveb (Mar 6, 2020)

Tough call. I generally like stainless and Yoshi does very well with SKD. And there is a little more heft to the SKD knife. Would probably choose one over the Amekiri. (But you can't get them)

I like the Kashima and Amekiri with a slight preference for the Amekiri. They're both thinner behind edge than the SKD but still do very well with food release. And the white is a pleasure to sharpen. There's a passaround of the Kashima on here somewhere with some other opinions as well.


----------



## zizirex (Mar 7, 2020)

how do you compare to his brother? Yoshikane vs Masashi for both SLD and SKD(Chromax)?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Mar 7, 2020)

daveb said:


> Tough call. I generally like stainless and Yoshi does very well with SKD. And there is a little more heft to the SKD knife. Would probably choose one over the Amekiri. (But you can't get them)
> 
> I like the Kashima and Amekiri with a slight preference for the Amekiri. They're both thinner behind edge than the SKD but still do very well with food release. And the white is a pleasure to sharpen. There's a passaround of the Kashima on here somewhere with some other opinions as well.


Good to know. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Timthebeaver (Mar 7, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> I have a white #2 Youshi, #1 bang for the buck. It’s inexpensive but still my best cutter & the only knife I’ve used that out cut my Toyama.
> 
> The only problem was that it’s anti hobby, having a Yoshi makes it harder to justify more expensive knives, it handily out cut the Shig. Kasumi 3-4 times of the price.



All of this


----------



## Timthebeaver (Mar 7, 2020)

Calling all older Yoshikane


----------



## daveb (Mar 7, 2020)

zizirex said:


> how do you compare to his brother? Yoshikane vs Masashi for both SLD and SKD(Chromax)?



I've only two data points on the Masashi, a 240 and a 150 gyuto, both SLD. I liked the 240 but profile was a little awkward. Sold it but may buy another someday. The 150 I use as a tall petty but it competes for use with a 180 Gesshin Ginga gyuto and is firmly in 2nd place. Both good cutters. Don't remember anything good or bad about sharpening them.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Mar 7, 2020)

I really enjoy my masahi 240 in SLD. I would love to grab some more masahi knives one day but other makers have been on my radar. I haven’t had it long enough to really establish how long it holds an edge. I’ve actually been on the OOB edge since I bought it and it’s still going strong. I have been waiting for the 150 gyuto to restock at knifewear for a while. I would love one of those man. Maybe i’ll post a WTB. Would love to try a yoshi one day. Need to research them a little more before I pull the trigger. I love me some carbon.. but some days i’m just in the mood for stainless.


----------



## McMan (Mar 7, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Whenever we figure out who the QB will be I will update it lol


Jameis as a placeholder?


----------



## jonnachang (Mar 7, 2020)

I miss the V2 tamamoku that Takeshi at Aframes used to sell!


----------



## labor of love (Mar 7, 2020)

jonnachang said:


> I miss the V2 tamamoku that Takeshi at Aframes used to sell!


Oddly enough I’m about to sell mine.
Pure unicorn level stuff there.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 7, 2020)

zizirex said:


> how do you compare to his brother? Yoshikane vs Masashi for both SLD and SKD(Chromax)?


My 2 cents here on the SLD comparison: Masashi edge(atleast on the one I owned) was so thin it sharpened about as quick as possible for SLD considering there’s so little steel to move.
Yoshikane just took a tad longer but not in a bad way, and I dunno I just liked the way it feels on stones. 
I enjoyed them both for what they are.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 8, 2020)

I totally forgot about the kono YS which should actually be made by Yoshikane. That steel is amazing.
Also Konosuke now has some SKD hammered line that looks like a really thin yoshi.


----------



## zizirex (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi, sorry for bringing this thread up Again.

I Wonder if anymore have the Experience of Yoshikane between the White#2 and the SKD? How is difference in edge retention? Is the grind is the Same? Is there any difference in toughness and ease of sharpening? Both are the Nashiji version.

Thanks


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 6, 2020)

SKD is definitely going to have better edge retention than White #2. Can't speak to any grind difference, if any, which may impact toughness. But probably similar.

SKD falls in the middle of simple carbon and stainless steel in sharpening, slightly leaning towards carbon. In my opinion.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 6, 2020)

zizirex said:


> Hi, sorry for bringing this thread up Again.
> 
> I Wonder if anymore have the Experience of Yoshikane between the White#2 and the SKD? How is difference in edge retention? Is the grind is the Same? Is there any difference in toughness and ease of sharpening? Both are the Nashiji version.
> 
> Thanks


Which particular Yoshis are you looking at?


----------



## drsmp (Sep 7, 2020)

These ? 








Yoshikane


Yoshikane is a highly regarded knife house in Sanjo, Niigata. Founded in 1919 (大正8年)，it is one of the most established top quality kitchen knife manufacturers in the region. Entering their 100th year, master Kazutoshi Yamamoto is leading the 4th generation leading the company. As master...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## zizirex (Sep 7, 2020)

This :








Yoshikane Nashiji White #2 Gyuto 240mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com





and :









Yoshikane Nashiji SKD Gyuto 240mm


Gyuto: A general-purpose knife that most chefs would say they could not do without. This knife is the Japanese knife makers answer to the western “chef knife”. Gyuto translates to “cow blade”. They are generally tall at the heel, flat throughout, and rounded toward the tip of the knife for rock...




thecooksedge.com





I know SKD is gonna have better edge retention because I have Takamura Chromax which is the same steel, it holds an edge really good. Is it gonna be a huge difference with the White 2 version? is it worth the extra money?

Thanks


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 7, 2020)

SKD (including some semi stainless knives rumored but not confirmed to be this) is possibly my favorite steel if I have to pick one on the spot without considering anything else about the knife. My one Yoshikane (210 SKD gyuto) had one of the top few best grinds I’ve ever used. Can’t speak to their white 2 but would presume it to be closer to the Mazaki/Munetoshi/Hinoura end of things, i.e. very good.

I’ve also liked every SLD knife I’ve ever tried and would like to have a go with a Yoshi SLD, although that one is in a price bracket that necessitates spacing out the purchase queue a little more. My Masashi SLD gyuto was a great knife, and I’d have loved it more and kept it longer if I hadn’t already had several even better ones (quite a bit more expensive though) and my Masashi VS1 petty is still one of my favorites, maybe even a never-sell or close to it.

As an aside this guy borrowed the gyuto about a year ago and never gave it back nor paid me for it, the butthead. I’m on a knife buying binge right now so this might be a good excuse to get one or both of these!


----------



## QCDawg (Sep 7, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Between yoshi and something like Kaeru it’s night and day. Yoshi sharpens better, feedback just feels lovely on the stones and has better edge retention.


Get off my Kaeru


----------



## zizirex (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm kinda want to pull the trigger but is it worth the extra money on the SKD? edge retention is not a big of a deal since I have a lot of toys to play with?


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 8, 2020)

SLD wins in edge retention and corrosion resistance.
SKD wins in every other category hands down.


----------



## daveb (Sep 8, 2020)

I like my white Amekiri a lot. The SKD variant was not offered when I bought mine, if it was I would have gone for it. Yoshi does exceptional work with SKD and SLD.


----------

